# Mexicans Hop A 20 Foot Fence



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhfMj24eU20Aw1Xb0F


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats how we roll they ain't never gonna stop us hahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

click at 1:47...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

After all all those lands used to be Mexico's so you owe us guys, now you've got to pay......


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.

61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws. we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare- bye bye mexicans.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws. we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare- bye bye mexicans.


Call it destiny, call it retribution, the fact of the matter is that somewhere in the past USA snatched away 2,000,000 of square kilometers of land from mexico now you've got to support milions of mexicans, life's a boomerang and everything you do wrong or bad you'll recieve something in the future as a result of your actions man....









I'm not for nor against illegal inmigration I'm not in such category either but what calls my attention is that you guys are helping our economy by receiving and emploing all those millions of people that otherwise would be here causing trouble... thanks USA...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

we will never leave


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> we will never leave


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wisco_pygo said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws. we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare- bye bye mexicans.












bye bye mexicans?!?...you live in wonder land if you believe that..


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

be prepared to see about 15 million of your trouble makers headed back 'home' soon. they are a cancer here, and do nothing but harm our society. ppl everywhere are pissed off, and sick of them taking a free ride. the free lunch is almost over.

you can say whatever you want. im not going to apologize for my grandpa's grandpas grandpa, for claiming this land, and your ancestors lack of ability to protect it. there was a fight, your ppl lost, deal with it. if you'd like the land back you're welcome to fight for it, but my guess is mexico would get beaten down like a red headed step child.

oh, and TJ, you'll leave alright. when there are no jobs, no citizenship for anchor babies, and no welfare to support families you'll be forced to leave. i have mexican people in my family who waited for YEARS to be able to come her legally, and start their new lives. they are disgusted with the illegals, ruining their good name, cutting to the front of the line and discrediting all those who have gone through the process in the legal manner. America is the most generous country in the world with respect to immigration- we allow between 1 and 2 million ppl each and every year to go on the legal path to citizenship. you can throw you middle digits up all you want. the american ppl are agaisnt the idea of illegal immigration and we're going to do something about it- hence arizona's law.

for the record im not racist against any mexicans, "illegal" isn't a race, its just illegal. my uncle is mexican, and he's smart businessman, and devoted family man. mexican ppl are hard working and most are catholic, just like me. its the whole, crossing the border illegally, getting an illegal job, not paying taxes, and using up social welfare resources illegally that makes me angry. i am of german decent, if these immigrants were german, i'd say round their asses up and dump them off over berlin. the race card bs is getting old w/ this debate, just in case anyone resorts to such nonsense. im pro-immigration, anti-illegal immigration.

pack you don't have to deport everyone. changes in policies will make people leave on their own. treat the cause of the problem, not the symptoms.

if these films are going to tell me i could'nt live a day in america with our mexicans scrubbing toilets or picking fruit, spare me. they are probably mockumentaries, but ill youtube them just for showmanship sake.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^^ Is a Racist Asshole


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i do not support arizonas law, it's unconstitutional...

deny them employment, they will go home. the weather is nicer in mexico. ohh...wait...it's too profitable? ok...i guess they can stay then.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Cuz you're a clown. i just spent a whole paragraph stating this is not a race issue to me. if the immigrants were white and from russia, i'd want the same policies implemented. the last true hallmark of a man who has no leg left to stand on in a debate: YOU'RE RACIST. give me a break.

r1 i have to disagree. there is direct language in the bill which states a person may not be stopped for reasons of race or ethnicity. law enforcement officers are only given authority to check 'legal resident' status if someone is stopped for another infraction of law, like speeding, DUI, or driving without insurance. cops can't just walk up to groups of mexicans and "ask for papers", or any other propaganda like that. we have American citizens being kidnapped and murdered on the border by drug cartels, we have to protect our own people. Phoenix is the number 2 kidnap capital in the world, second only to Mexico City. btw, Arizona is 3 for 3 so far in official legal challenges to the bill. the funniest thing about SB1070 is that is mirrors the federal law, it was drafted be legislators who used existing federal law to create a similar state law. states have the rights to enforce Federal law within their borders. the federal govt is sueing Arizona on the premise that "its the fed govts job to enforce the border." well if American citizens are being murdered on the border and the Federal govt refuses to enforce the law, what other recourse do the states have but to enforce a law the federal govt wont.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wisco_pygo said:


> pack you don't have to deport everyone. changes in policies will make people leave on their own. treat the cause of the problem, not the symptoms.
> 
> if these films are going to tell me i could'nt live a day in america with our mexicans scrubbing toilets or picking fruit, spare me. they are probably mockumentaries, but ill youtube them just for showmanship sake.


Man, I'm just bustin balls...this convo on this topic has happen so many times on pfury, I've lost count...and it always has the same finally..i just laugh and enjoy..its the interweb( a fish site no less)no need to get riled up..everybody is entitled to their opinion....









t.j cali..c'mon brotha..no need for that...show some respect...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

thePACK said:


> pack you don't have to deport everyone. changes in policies will make people leave on their own. treat the cause of the problem, not the symptoms.
> 
> if these films are going to tell me i could'nt live a day in america with our mexicans scrubbing toilets or picking fruit, spare me. they are probably mockumentaries, but ill youtube them just for showmanship sake.


Man, I'm just bustin balls...this convo on this topic has happen so many times on pfury, I've lost count...and it always has the same finally..i just laugh and enjoy..its the interweb( a fish site no less)no need to get riled up..everybody is entitled to their opinion....









*t.j cali..c'mon brotha..no need for that...show some respect...*








[/quote]

What I was just saying he was #1 twice


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> pack you don't have to deport everyone. changes in policies will make people leave on their own. treat the cause of the problem, not the symptoms.
> 
> if these films are going to tell me i could'nt live a day in america with our mexicans scrubbing toilets or picking fruit, spare me. they are probably mockumentaries, but ill youtube them just for showmanship sake.


Man, I'm just bustin balls...this convo on this topic has happen so many times on pfury, I've lost count...and it always has the same finally..i just laugh and enjoy..its the interweb( a fish site no less)no need to get riled up..everybody is entitled to their opinion....









t.j cali..c'mon brotha..no need for that...show some respect...








[/quote]

Hats off to you as well Raf!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Armand_caribe said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws. we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare- bye bye mexicans.


Call it destiny, call it retribution, the fact of the matter is that somewhere in the past USA snatched away 2,000,000 of square kilometers of land from mexico now you've got to support milions of mexicans, *life's a boomerang and everything you do wrong or bad you'll recieve something in the future as a result of your actions man....







*

I'm not for nor against illegal inmigration I'm not in such category either but what calls my attention is that you guys are helping our economy by receiving and emploing all those millions of people that otherwise would be here causing trouble... thanks USA...






















[/quote]

I promised to post less but that was an Amazing post. The USA is a country that has been run by selfish, greedy, and evil reptiles that all deserve to have their heads exploded by a shotgun shell. I strongly believe that all who are responsible for the devilish acts committed by the USA will suffer consequences one day. Certain reptiles in the USA government even make Al Qaida look good, and thats saying a lot.

Press 5 if you believe in peace, love, liberty, the flag, the constitution, murdering children, incinerating families in foreign countries, engaging in illegal wars, and dropping atomic weapons on civilians!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RnR


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws. we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare- bye bye mexicans.


Call it destiny, call it retribution, the fact of the matter is that somewhere in the past USA snatched away 2,000,000 of square kilometers of land from mexico now you've got to support milions of mexicans, *life's a boomerang and everything you do wrong or bad you'll recieve something in the future as a result of your actions man....







*

I'm not for nor against illegal inmigration I'm not in such category either but what calls my attention is that you guys are helping our economy by receiving and emploing all those millions of people that otherwise would be here causing trouble... thanks USA...






















[/quote]

I promised to post less but that was an Amazing post. The USA is a country that has been run by selfish, greedy, and evil reptiles that all deserve to have their heads exploded by a shotgun shell. I strongly believe that all who are responsible for the devilish acts committed by the USA will suffer consequences one day. Certain reptiles in the USA government even make Al Qaida look good, and thats saying a lot.

Press 5 if you believe in peace, love, liberty, the flag, the constitution, murdering children, incinerating families in foreign countries, engaging in illegal wars, and dropping atomic weapons on civilians!
[/quote]

After all I dont blame USA people for the past acts of their government, Wisco's right: Mexico is guilty of having lost that war against USA due to our government's incapability, inestability, greed, selfishness and lack of future vision.

After all USA as an empire, its not quite different of all the past empires in history, remember that The Spanish and British empires were responsible of wiping out more than half the population of the world at their time.

Unfortunately this is not only USA, the power abuse is a human condition.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I agree illegals are a pain in the ass and I agree that CuzIsaidSo is a ridiculous clown on this website.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wisco_pygo said:


> Cuz you're a clown. i just spent a whole paragraph stating this is not a race issue to me. if the immigrants were white and from russia, i'd want the same policies implemented. the last true hallmark of a man who has no leg left to stand on in a debate: YOU'RE RACIST. give me a break.
> 
> r1 i have to disagree. there is direct language in the bill which states a person may not be stopped for reasons of race or ethnicity. law enforcement officers are only given authority to check 'legal resident' status if someone is stopped for another infraction of law, like speeding, DUI, or driving without insurance. cops can't just walk up to groups of mexicans and "ask for papers", or any other propaganda like that. we have American citizens being kidnapped and murdered on the border by drug cartels, we have to protect our own people. Phoenix is the number 2 kidnap capital in the world, second only to Mexico City. btw, Arizona is 3 for 3 so far in official legal challenges to the bill. the funniest thing about SB1070 is that is mirrors the federal law, it was drafted be legislators who used existing federal law to create a similar state law. states have the rights to enforce Federal law within their borders. the federal govt is sueing Arizona on the premise that "its the fed govts job to enforce the border." well if American citizens are being murdered on the border and the Federal govt refuses to enforce the law, what other recourse do the states have but to enforce a law the federal govt wont.


realistically you can be stopped for anything...thats why "officer discretion" should be unconstitutional for the most part. if an officer asks you for your ID in arizona, does the law require you give it to them?

the constitution is the supreme law of the land...it trumps ALL laws. period. there is no state law that can defy the constitution, that would be unconstitutional. here's a fact, if you dont like snow, dont live in minnesota, if you dont like cars dont live in miami, if hurricanes or tornado's threaten your house, and you're uncomfortable with it, move somewhere else, if you're afraid you're going to be raped and kidnapped, leave arizona.

OR get a gun and be prepared. at the most fundamental level, it's the governments job to enforce the borders. if they fail that job, or if they refuse that job, they must be changed somehow...defying the constitution is NOT the change that is necessary.

i agree, im not in favor of illegal immigrants. i KNOW they have a major impact on the economy, both negatively, and positively. but they are not citizens, they should not reap the benefits of the country, at the same time, they should not be subject to substandard work conditions (including pay) just because they're undocumented.

like i said, if you stop hiring them, they wont come here. the issue is with companies hiring them.

please address my question about the ID though, im genuinely interested in how that law was drafted.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

matc said:


> I agree illegals are a pain in the ass and I agree that CuzIsaidSo is a ridiculous clown on this website.


Well so, then NYkers must have a huge pain in their arsses cause there are illegals in every kitchen of the restaurants in the big apple....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

This issue has surface here on pfury so many times. And I can see why. Here in the UK we have a similar problem

And how can illigals gain welfare so easily? Surely to gain welfare and other benefit you mus prove that either your an american citizen or have a valid green card??

Secondly there needs to be a crack down on buisnesses hiring illegals

also possibly having a more stringent and dedicated boarder patrol.
Obviously this costs a lot of money and organisation. One has to see what the cost benefits are. What's cheaper letting the illigals in or trying to keep them out?

Also I have to agree with wisco. Cuz you really are a clown. You are incapable of holding a disscusion or debate. And whenevr someone has a different opinion to you all you can manage to do is throw out and insult and walk off

Just thought I'd throw in my voice too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> Cuz you're a clown. i just spent a whole paragraph stating this is not a race issue to me. if the immigrants were white and from russia, i'd want the same policies implemented. the last true hallmark of a man who has no leg left to stand on in a debate: YOU'RE RACIST. give me a break.
> 
> r1 i have to disagree. there is direct language in the bill which states a person may not be stopped for reasons of race or ethnicity. law enforcement officers are only given authority to check 'legal resident' status if someone is stopped for another infraction of law, like speeding, DUI, or driving without insurance. cops can't just walk up to groups of mexicans and "ask for papers", or any other propaganda like that. we have American citizens being kidnapped and murdered on the border by drug cartels, we have to protect our own people. Phoenix is the number 2 kidnap capital in the world, second only to Mexico City. btw, Arizona is 3 for 3 so far in official legal challenges to the bill. the funniest thing about SB1070 is that is mirrors the federal law, it was drafted be legislators who used existing federal law to create a similar state law. states have the rights to enforce Federal law within their borders. the federal govt is sueing Arizona on the premise that "its the fed govts job to enforce the border." well if American citizens are being murdered on the border and the Federal govt refuses to enforce the law, what other recourse do the states have but to enforce a law the federal govt wont.


realistically you can be stopped for anything...thats why "officer discretion" should be unconstitutional for the most part. if an officer asks you for your ID in arizona, does the law require you give it to them?

the constitution is the supreme law of the land...it trumps ALL laws. period. there is no state law that can defy the constitution, that would be unconstitutional. here's a fact, if you dont like snow, dont live in minnesota, if you dont like cars dont live in miami, if hurricanes or tornado's threaten your house, and you're uncomfortable with it, move somewhere else, if you're afraid you're going to be raped and kidnapped, leave arizona.

OR get a gun and be prepared. at the most fundamental level, it's the governments job to enforce the borders. if they fail that job, or if they refuse that job, they must be changed somehow...defying the constitution is NOT the change that is necessary.

i agree, im not in favor of illegal immigrants. i KNOW they have a major impact on the economy, both negatively, and positively. but they are not citizens, they should not reap the benefits of the country, at the same time, they should not be subject to substandard work conditions (including pay) just because they're undocumented.

like i said,* if you stop hiring them, they wont come here. the issue is with companies hiring them.
*
please address my question about the ID though, im genuinely interested in how that law was drafted.
[/quote]

Very good point exactly why the poeple won't leave USA and the reason people want to go over there


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its so easy for Illegals to gain accommodation in America because the USA government has a hidden Agenda (as usual). Why else wouldn't they secure the border if half the population of the country is crying for border control. Its quite fascinating how a country can have a border where literally illegals can just hop over and start a new life. Its obvious the stupid pigs in charge of America aren't doing anything, god damn what a f*cking filthy government riddled with serpents.

You want your borders secure? Let Osama Malakii bin Wahid Hussein Mohamuk Gaza Strip Afghani Kabul Hassan El Shiekh set up Al-Qaida networks in parts of Mexico, even some near the border. I bet in one week the serpents will crawl out of their pits and secure the border like a f*cking bottle of super glue.

YOUR country runs on fear. You dont fear the mexicans yet so the borders isnt a big issue to them yet, The reptiles are still busy making you fear the middle easterns and Islam right now.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Pretty shortsighted to say America took the land from mexico. I didn't realize Mexico existed thousands of years before America! Besides, even if the southwest was never absorbed into america, that area would be a wasteland b/c it was American creativity and entrepreneurship that made it prosperous. All that would happen is a different state would be "california". And yes, if employers get cracked down on, I expect many illegals to leave. Lets get crackin!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

America also didn't just run in there are take the land. Texas broke off of Mexico because they where tired of the supposedly corrupt government, farming regulations, and the Mexican government attempting to disarm their militia.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> Pretty shortsighted to say America took the land from mexico. I didn't realize Mexico existed thousands of years before America! Besides, even if the southwest was never absorbed into america, that area would be a wasteland b/c it was American creativity and entrepreneurship that made it prosperous. All that would happen is a different state would be "california". And yes, if employers get cracked down on, I expect many illegals to leave. Lets get crackin!


Anyway it was Mexico's territory, was part of the Spanish Crown and thus ended up forming part of Mexico when Mexico got his independence you like it of not...Spaniards arrive firts not the Anglos and the only reason the whole continent wasnt for the Spanish Crown was because there was not enough spaniards to populate all their discoveries.

Now talking about that land being a waste of land in the hands of Mexico you're right, Our government is and has been our biggest weakness.

Most of time Mexico's been ruled by greedy antipatriotic maggots...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> America also didn't just run in there are take the land. Texas broke off of Mexico because they where tired of the supposedly corrupt government, farming regulations, and the Mexican government attempting to disarm their militia.


Did they?... That point of view is also quite shortsighted. The texans betrayed the agreement they had previously signed with the Mexican Gov. in which they promised to Speak Spanish, become catholic and be loyal to mexico and they got what the traitors deserve at the Alamo...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Its so easy for Illegals to gain accommodation in America because the USA government has a hidden Agenda (as usual). Why else wouldn't they secure the border if half the population of the country is crying for border control. Its quite fascinating how a country can have a border where literally illegals can just hop over and start a new life. Its obvious the stupid pigs in charge of America aren't doing anything, god damn what a f*cking filthy government riddled with serpents.
> 
> You want your borders secure? Let Osama Malakii bin Wahid Hussein Mohamuk Gaza Strip Afghani Kabul Hassan El Shiekh set up Al-Qaida networks in parts of Mexico, even some near the border. I bet in one week the serpents will crawl out of their pits and secure the border like a f*cking bottle of super glue.
> 
> YOUR country runs on fear. You dont fear the mexicans yet so the borders isnt a big issue to them yet, The reptiles are still busy making you fear the middle easterns and Islam right now.


SYM is actually right in his own American bashing way

1) Like ridermon said "if Americans didn't hire Mexicans they wouldn't come here". As long as companies can pay illegal aliens half of what they pay Americans and suffer no fines or criminal charges for doing so this situation will never stop.

2) Contrary to what most people think all Mexicans are not on welfare ane living off of the system. Mexicans are they hardest working people in this country and deserve to be here just as much as the irish, italians or any other immigrants that came here (but they're brown people so America has a problem with it) If Mexicans are in this country working and have stayed out of trouble they should be allowed to be citizens and payed at least minimum wage (which they would be taxed on) if they are criminals and gang bangers deport them and if an illegal has a child here it shouldn't automatically be an american citizen, if the parents are illegal then so is the child. IDK about all states bit in R.I. you can only be on welfare for 5 years no matter how many kids you have if this was put in place nationwide it would at least limit the welfare to 5 years.

3) If some of Americans got their wish and all Mexicans were deported they would be begging for them to be let back in the country when the price of an orange, tomatoe, lettuce (all produce & more) doubles.

4) wisco if you say a bunch of racist sh*t and then say you're not racist...you're still racist

5)This whole country is stolen land. Everybody here is an illegal alien except for the American Indians


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mexican history doesn't rate real high on my list of reading material, and I missed an important part because of it.









I was just simply saying the US didn't take the land from you guys at gun point.

Really when you think about it, the people running into texas before the war is kind of like the illegal mexicans running into america. They can't seem to get even the faintest grasp of english and refuse to pay taxes.

At least you can be sure we won't chase your people into a church and pretty much kill them all the way down to the last man.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wisco claims to not be a racist but I still remember him calling TJCali or Ja'eh a "*****" when you first started posting on here. It wasnt even in a joking manner it was something a long the lines of "Shut Up *****". WTF is that man?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Proof that wisco is a racist...Here's the link - http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188719&st=80&p=2481951&#entry2481951


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> *im sure *****
> 
> QUOTE (TJcali @ Jan 11 2010, 05:07 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>see thats the thing why do you have to say most of us are losers and then get mad when people tell you
> 
> ...


 OMFG!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

pretty sure i issued an apology for that, and it was incited bc i was being attacked by 20 memebers of this board for sharing my opinion on tiliaia and vaccines. it wasn't right but i did apologize for it and say i was wrong, immediatey afterward. so it be great if you told the whole story, danny tanner. i guess though, if one member questioning my morals shouldn't bother me, it would be you. spin whatever you like.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

btw, ive seen Trigga and others refer to white people as cracka azz white ppl and other slurs, so i guess he's racist too? ive seen CuzISaidSo say he was glad that a cop got killed, as he was filled full of bullets by an AK-47. so i guess this site is just full of hateful bastards and racists.

so you Cuz would like to pass judgement on me for a comment i made and apologized for, when you sit on this site and say you're happy a cop was murdered with an assault rifle. go ff yourself, you're a true ffin clown boy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

To be honest I could care less if you are a racist or not. This board is chock full of racists, prejudice people, and ignorant people. Its only a problem though if someone attacks the USA or if you are a member who a lot of others have a bone to pick with , i.e you wisco. Do you ever see Bullsnake get ridiculed for his stance and posts about certain things? Nope. IMO dont get offended, just join in the fun and start offending others as well.

Back On Topic or I will close this.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

TJcali said:


> we will never leave


I hope you dont.... You know how much I would have to pay a white man to do my landscaping?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> Cuz you're a clown. i just spent a whole paragraph stating this is not a race issue to me. if the immigrants were white and from russia, i'd want the same policies implemented. the last true hallmark of a man who has no leg left to stand on in a debate: YOU'RE RACIST. give me a break.
> 
> r1 i have to disagree. there is direct language in the bill which states a person may not be stopped for reasons of race or ethnicity. law enforcement officers are only given authority to check 'legal resident' status if someone is stopped for another infraction of law, like speeding, DUI, or driving without insurance. cops can't just walk up to groups of mexicans and "ask for papers", or any other propaganda like that. we have American citizens being kidnapped and murdered on the border by drug cartels, we have to protect our own people. Phoenix is the number 2 kidnap capital in the world, second only to Mexico City. btw, Arizona is 3 for 3 so far in official legal challenges to the bill. the funniest thing about SB1070 is that is mirrors the federal law, it was drafted be legislators who used existing federal law to create a similar state law. states have the rights to enforce Federal law within their borders. the federal govt is sueing Arizona on the premise that "its the fed govts job to enforce the border." well if American citizens are being murdered on the border and the Federal govt refuses to enforce the law, what other recourse do the states have but to enforce a law the federal govt wont.


realistically you can be stopped for anything...thats why "officer discretion" should be unconstitutional for the most part. if an officer asks you for your ID in arizona, does the law require you give it to them?

the constitution is the supreme law of the land...it trumps ALL laws. period. there is no state law that can defy the constitution, that would be unconstitutional. here's a fact, if you dont like snow, dont live in minnesota, if you dont like cars dont live in miami, if hurricanes or tornado's threaten your house, and you're uncomfortable with it, move somewhere else, if you're afraid you're going to be raped and kidnapped, leave arizona.

OR get a gun and be prepared. at the most fundamental level, it's the governments job to enforce the borders. if they fail that job, or if they refuse that job, they must be changed somehow...defying the constitution is NOT the change that is necessary.

i agree, im not in favor of illegal immigrants. i KNOW they have a major impact on the economy, both negatively, and positively. but they are not citizens, they should not reap the benefits of the country, at the same time, they should not be subject to substandard work conditions (including pay) just because they're undocumented.

like i said, if you stop hiring them, they wont come here. the issue is with companies hiring them.

please address my question about the ID though, im genuinely interested in how that law was drafted.
[/quote]

to address your question, i believe it does- no matter if you're black, white, brown, green or orange. over 70% of the residents in AZ polled gladly said they would show ID whenever pulled over for any infraction to help deal with this problem. is it sad that its come to that point? of course. no state should have to pass such a law to protect its citizens bc the federal govt refuses to secure the border.

the unconstitutional aspects you speak of pertain to 4th amendment rights- the right against unlawful searches and seizures. the supreme court ruled a few years back, in an Ohio case that a persons 4th amendment rights are not violated by an officer pulling them over for 'reasonal suspicion' that a crime is being committed- on said premise, sb1070 states that its a crime to be in Arizona without alien identification, green card, or some kind of official state recogonition that you have the right to be in Arizona. the law reads that if someone is stopped by the police for a traffic infraction or any other crime, and there is reasonable suspicion that the person is here illegally they may further question immigrant/green card/alien status. some of these indications may be, not being able to speak english, no state ID, no green card or alien registration papers. also, im in WI- if im pulled over, one of the first things im asked to do is provide ID, to prove who i am, so whats wrong with this concept? i could see if most of the ppl in AZ were against the bill but the vast majority were pleading for this.

btw, i totally agree with you this bill is not the way to address the problem. it treats the symptoms and not the cause. denying birthright citizenship, going after employers, and having a govt program to spot them stealing welfare would root the problem out. this bill comes out out of total frustration, AZ has been begging for help for years. their state is the pathway to America for the illegals- over 500,000 illegals cross into AZ annually. they need serious help, we need our troops on that border- not afghanistans or iraq's border- but that another discussion.

i can see where some would think there is room for abuse, where mexicans will be singled out and targeted. who is to blame here though, the police for doing their job, or the illegal immigrants who chose to come here and break the law? im going to hold my nose, cross my fingers, and try to trust the police. also, this is why the bill causes such an initial uproar- at first they had no civil rights language in the bill; the bill was revised to specificially say ppl cannot be pulled over and stopped for race or ethnicity. a person must be stopped for an existing law infraction like speeding, DUI, ect, its a fine line but i think Arizona is going to watch their P's & Q's, as they know the entire nation, and the ACLU is watching them.

isn't kind of insensitive though to say, "if ppl don't want drug cartels and human traffikers in their back yard, don't live in AZ." we should be standing up for them. there are retired people down there like your grandma and grandpa. there are 5th, 6th, 7th generation ranchors out there whose families have been making their living that way for centuries. now there are signs up in southern AZ, put up BY OUR GOVT, stating "Dangerous Area" "Drug & Human Trafficking". IMO, its insane that we let a fellow state get badgered like this by foreign criminals.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

proof that CuzIsaidSo's testicles should be surgically removed so he cannot further contaminate the human gene pool:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192596-two-policemen-gunned-down-by-father-son-w-ak-47/


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> we will never leave


I hope you dont.... You know how much I would have to pay a white man to do my landscaping?
[/quote]








alot how much would you pay for strawberrys?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome! I can pay you in strawberries!? That's like 89 cents a pound. How many do you want an hour?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TWTR stop flirting with the Mexican members.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. *illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> *
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws.* we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone*. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare-* bye bye mexicans*.


yeah he's not racist he did'nt say a specific race.......

But Its all good wisco_pygo sorry for the birdies buddy


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> TWTR stop flirting with the Mexican members.


Sorry you're jealous, but I favor them over your A-rabs.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> i hope that kid endured a compound fracture on the other side. this land is America's, get it right. *illegal alien mexicans are a cancer to society and ecnonomy.
> *
> 
> 61% of Americans favor arizona's law. states like MA, OK, TX, UT are going to be following soon w/ similar laws.* we won't have to make the mexicans do anything or deport anyone*. we'll deny welfare benefits and citizenship to anchor babies (who aren't true american citizens anyway), we'll do away w/ amnesty and go after employers as well. no jobs, no citizenship, no welfare-* bye bye mexicans*.


yeah he's not racist he did'nt say a specific race.......

But Its all good wisco_pygo sorry for the birdies buddy
[/quote]

it is all good, if i was a racist to the bone i would never have apologized to you for the rude remark i directed at you. i admit when im wrong.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Just wanted to say again that CuzIsaidSo is a clown


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^^^ You don't like my stupid remarks in this thread ? Well that's what you do in most of your posts so that's why you're the clown.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think we have enough data to prove that CuzIsaidSo is, in fact, a clown.

Thank you for your efforts matc.

Case Closed.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Haha you're welcome


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

matc said:


> Just wanted to say again that CuzIsaidSo is a clown


I changed my avatar just 4 u


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

at least you can take some constructive critisism.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> at least you can take some constructive critisism.


Too bad the amazing college that you seem to boast about didn't teach you how to spell criticism.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i never boasted to be an english major Mr. Tanner. haven't you learned yet, high schoolers don't intimidate me.

let me know when you've moved out of the realm of being a 50% drop-out rate statistic from community college


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

watch out man...i heard he's got a plastic AK hanging on his wall...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't need a real AK plastic is good. I have the sex appeal of a greek god mixed in with a little bit of ferocious tiger from the sumatra region of north philadelphia and with a shot of pepper sauce to keep it extra motherfuckin hot as my primary weapon (ask your sister and or other female relatives). I have my replica ak 47 on the wall in my study for nostalgic value, the same way you have that twelve inch dildo on the wall of your bedroom, right beside the bunkbeds and star wars memorabilia.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

12? no way man...that's your style...im around 6-8", and it's in my top drawer. i save it for when i plumb your moms brown hole.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

why does pfury debates always descend into the dark void that is anal probing of each others female relatives?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

san francisco's favorite 90's father started it...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day when the SB1070 law takes effect. Do you think they would authorize it or do you think at the very same moment Arizona's government would decide not to set that law to effect?.

What do you guys think?.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

way too much support for this unconstitutional law...unfortunately. it will eventually be repealed, but not before it leaves a stain on the history of that state.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

AZ will definately try to push it into effect, however they are fighting a lawsuit over the matter w. the federal govt as we speak- a judge is hearing arguments over both sides. even if the law takes effect and the judge rules in favor of it- the law is a temporary solution to a permanant problem. real reform would come from going after employers, having a govt program to spot illegals trying to get welfare, putting our troops on the border, and denying birthright citizenship to anchor babies.

i don't think the law will solve the problem anyway, the illegals will just start flowing through TX instead of AZ. its my opinion this matter has been rather quiet in the press bc democrats don't want to ruin their repuation anymore than it already is before midterm elections this fall. this country is a mess: never ending wars, bailouts, corporate welfare, $13 trillion national debt, high unemployment, and broken borders. we're falling apart at the seams.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

AZ was also the state that refused to observe the national holiday for Martin Luther King, back in the '80s. 
You gotta be pretty racist/stupid to turn down a paid day off from work.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i beleive the MLK Day opposition came from federal arizona lawmakers, not state. either way its unrelated to the immigration debate.

here is a follow up, a judge blocked parts of the law, however it is still going into effect. my guess is that this one will go the supreme court.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_arizona_immigration


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> way too much support for this unconstitutional law...unfortunately. it will eventually be repealed, but not before it leaves a stain on the history of that state.


Which part is unconstitutional?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

diddye said:


> way too much support for this unconstitutional law...unfortunately. it will eventually be repealed, but not before it leaves a stain on the history of that state.


Which part is unconstitutional?
[/quote]
It's not the law itself, it's who's enforcing it. Feds have control of everything concerning immigration. All state authorities can do is hand them over to ICE when they catch them. 
As for all of you who are laughing and saying "You can't deport them all"....why not? It's been done before with great success.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Wetback
However, as I've said before, the easiest way to get control of this problem is to punish the people hiring the aliens, not the aliens themselves, and punish them harshly, with stiff fines and jail time for serious occurances. Buisness owners who knowingly hire illegals should also have their liscenses revoked--permanently. The first time some random guy gets a $1000 fine and a month in jail because he picked up 3 illegals in front of Home Depot to install his garage door, people will stop doing it. 
Take away the food and the cockaroaches will go away on their own.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> way too much support for this unconstitutional law...unfortunately. it will eventually be repealed, but not before it leaves a stain on the history of that state.


Which part is unconstitutional?
[/quote]

the SB 1070 part. it's an immigration bill. the states have no jurisdiction on immigration. it's not arizonas border with mexico, its the US border. the US border patrol patrols it, not the AZ border patrol.

furthermore, this law opens up the inevitability of legally racially profiling someone based on their ethnicity for a simple traffic stop. "reasonable suspicion" is all that is needed...what is that? "you look like a mexican, that's my reasonable suspicion". THAT is not a state right either (in fact only the federal government can racially profile according to patriot act 2001).

this law is blatantly unconstitutional and racist, and needs to be stricken down. everyone who supported this piece of crap law should be thrown out of office. REAL change is going after the crooked corporatists who HIRE illegals and harbor them here. there is a law you can pass to thwart that...nobody will do it. what does that tell you?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

R1 isn't it kind of silly to say its the presidents job and the federal governments job to enforce the border, when in reality they don't even attempt to enforce it? im sure if it was the federal governments job to enforce DUI's, they would sit outside biker taverns and watch people drive off, loaded every night. "ITS MY JOB TO ENFORCE THE BORDER" says president obama, "BUT I DONT' REALLY FEEL LIKE DOING MY JOB, AND SHAME ON YOU AZ FOR TRYING TO SOLVE A SERIOUS PROBLEM"

the constitution was not designed to protect foreign nationals or illegal immigrants. the AZ law was far from perfect, but you have to understand we have a fellow state being overrun, badgered, and bullied by foreign aliens. this law came out of absolute despiration. whether or not it is constitutional will most likely be up to the supreme court to decide. my philosophy on this debate is who are we protecting here? american citizens or foreign invaders?

also as a side note, if you look at the 14th amendment as writ in 1868 and its author, one would know it was meant to protect newly freed slaves and their children, so that they would be deemed natural citizens of America and not subject to a foreign crown or rule. it was not authored to ensure ANY baby that popped out of an illegal immigrant was an American citizen. once again the american public has been fooled by the national media. anchor babies aren't american citizens and shouldn't be given aid of any kind.

we need new immigration policies that don't have amnesty attached. im not for giving citizenship to 20 million people who came here, broke the law, and expect a free ride. there millions of people waiting in line to be American citizens, who have learned english, who have learned about American culture, and genuinely want to be Americans. how do we reward those who have worked hard and want to become Americans? by making them pay taxes through the nose once they get here to support illegal immigrants on welfare. we reward bad behavior and punish those who work hard. anyone who is here illegally ought to go back to mexico, get in lline, and wait to come here like everyone else. the only condition i would see as fair for letting an illegal stay is- head on down to your local military recruiter, put your name on the dotted line, and prove you want to be an American. we need to go after employers, and deny birthright citizenship and amnesty- if we do that we won't have to deport one person, they will willfully leave with no citizenship, benefits, or jobs.

here is a hypothetical debate in my head between mr. obama and gov. brewer:

Jan Brewer: if you're not going to enforce the border, i will

Obama: you can't enforce the border, thats my job

Jan Brewer: could you please do your job then?

Obama: no *sticks nose in air*

Jan Brewer: will you help us, ranchers are being murdered by mexicans. our own govt is putting up signs in southern AZ, "stay out, drug & human trafficking zone". phoenix is the number 2 kidnap capital of the world. crime is sky rocketing.

Obama: *crickets chirping*

Jan Brewer: we are in despirate need of help mr. obama

Obama: ok, well actually im going to sue your state


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

define "attempt" to enforce it? they "attempt" to enforce it through the border patrol and the INS...(dept of homeland security). they spend a ton of money, yearly, on the charade. wether they're actually trying to stop the problem, or if they're just blowing smoke screens is another issue. the same as the drug trade. the so-called "war on drugs".

kind of silly? its downright moronic!!! you're absolutely correct, it's the definition of knuckleheaded. HOWEVER...I cannot support a law which A. defies the constitution, as a true american should be upholding and protecting the very nature of that all encompassing document...

and B. provides for racial discrimination targeted at a specific group of people.

there are other ways of going about it. like i say, the correlation between big business profiting majorly off the backs of illegals, and the government not wanting to enforce the border, just throws up red flags everywhere. special interest is in on everything. there are no grassroots movements...and thats what its going to take to get the country back. the rich lead the many, and the many follow. one drip of info on the "tea party" and instantly you see big business like fox, and huge millionaire celebrities looking to attach their names to it...glenn beck, sarah palin...the government is in cahoots with big business. biggest donators get the best laws passed. that's how it works.

getting back on topic, denying illegals jobs, and punishing those who hire them is really the biggest nail you can put into the coffin in my opinion.

regardless, its NOT the states job to enforce immigration, im sure the AZ governor could expose what go's on but doesn't want to take the risk. afterall, presidents and politicians who take a stand against big business, historically are the ones who get assassinated.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I think that illegals bring down the wages of americans but this transition period will be very difficult for americans to get use to. Got a few perspectives on the issue...scroll down a bit...

http://geraldcelentechannel.blogspot.com/2010/07/hispanic-exodus-out-of-arizona-before.html


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll respond tomorrow since its pretty late, but two things. profiling is not illegal(even though it is specifically forbidden in this bill) and is done currently in many aspects in many jobs. Two, law enforcement is not forbidden in enforcing federal law and even has the right to assist it ie immigration. As far as the recent bill, its on "hold", it wasn't denied. Its legal mumbo jumbo talk for we need to review this further.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok....as far as "reasonable suspicion", it isn't simply being mexican while being pulled over. However, I will say that stats show that around 50% of Arizona's hispanic population is illegal. Anyhow, when you get pulled over, whats the first thing they ask? Yep, license and registration. Oh you don't have a license or registration? You barely speak english? Does he look nervous and doesn't make eye contact? Are there 12 people stuffed into a van? That my friend is reasonable suspicion. Cops aren't randomly pulling men off the street. As far as carrying papers to verify ID, how many of us go anywhere without some type of documentation? School ID's, licenses, credit cards, work badges, anything. Doesn't it make sense to carry ID when we are required to show ID at the supermarket, voting, banks, buying cigs/alcohol, or anywhere else? Heck even a movie theater to prove we're 18. To me, many people try to steer this debate into a racial issue to deflect the fact that they broke the law. Basic deflection tactic. Nowhere in the bill does it say "target brown people". It just so happens that hispanics count for the vast majority of illegals due to geography. There is also legal precedent for profiling if facts clearly show it leads towards a certain race, sex, etc.

Now, you can argue that it "opens up" the possibility of abuse, but that abuse lies in the officer individually. Can't an officer right NOW abuse his power? Should we neuter all of our officers powers because they can abuse it? Of course not. The feds arent doing their job and as long as our clown of a president(who likes to be on "the view" instead of doing real work) is in office, nothing will get done. Are we going to wait another couple years and let another couple million people walk in? Sorry, but if you want something done right, you got to do it yourself and Arizona's are leading the charge. I hope it spreads to California and get get rid of our stupid major Vilaraigosa and our sanctuary cities.

PS about low wages, do you really think these illegals wont be fighting for higher pay if they get legalized? All that happens is the corporations hire new illegals who will work for a low wage and dump the old workers to the curb. Ironic that the new illegals are taking the jobs illegals wont do lol. As far as hard work, many Americans will do any job if they need to feed their family. I know Americans will do it because as far as I know, Mexicans aren't cutting grass in China, Japan, Germany, Russia, etc. Basically we're outsourcing our jobs but instead of China thousands of miles away, its literally in our own backyard.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

One more thing, people say this will create an "undo burden" on the police force. Also, its "not their job". Last time I checked, being here illegal is a federal offense and cops are supposed to uphold our laws. Is it an undo burden to ask if they are here illegally? In theory, if we get rid of 15 million illegals, wont the workload be A LOT less? A lot less gangs to worry about, criminal syndicates and their support systems, less ID theft, illegal drivers, STUPID protests, not to mention having to help illegals who are preyed on by other illegals.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i feel bad for californians, arizonans (arizonians?), texans, etc.

you guys have to share a border with them and have all those problems. now they're even flooding into canada. they can spout all the crap they want about how the USA took land away from them, but guess what guys. Canada never took any land from you, so stay the f*ck out. we already have enough chinese boat people to deal with. we have enough uneducated manual laborers to support our berry picking, etc. we prefer to use east indians, we can pack more of them into cars.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Puff said:


> i feel bad for californians, arizonans (arizonians?), texans, etc.
> 
> you guys have to share a border with them and have all those problems. now they're even flooding into canada. they can spout all the crap they want about how the USA took land away from them, but guess what guys. Canada never took any land from you, so stay the f*ck out. we already have enough chinese boat people to deal with. we have enough uneducated manual laborers to support our berry picking, etc. *we prefer to use east indians, we can pack more of them into cars.*












some classic racial banter. royalty approves


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i think its hogwash how this debate turns into the 'race debate', it really has nothing to do with race. it has to do with the illegality of these people. they cross borders, steal benefits, steal jobs, break laws, and if they get into trouble- no big deal, they can just jump the fence and head back to mexico. im sick of illegal mexicans, and i'd be just as sick of german illegals had 20 million of them invaded this country and acted the same way.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was at a strip mall last month, and this van pulls up with a bunch of brown dudes in it. i thought they were arab, so i eyed them down. they all looked like saddam hussein. as i walk past the van all i hear is spanish. i quadruple taked them. must have been deep cover al qaeda operatives...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I know how to fix it.

Keep the Mexicans in the US since they're actually willing to work for money, and ship the Indians with feathers to Mexico in large cardboard boxes with "America, f*ck Ya!" rattle canned onto the side. I wouldn't worry about putting breathing holes in the box because the wind spirits will save them. After the mexicans get a few thousand of them in their country complaining about how the mexican gov't stole their cardboard boxes and replaced them with free gov't housing,a monopoly on casinos, and a paycheck for nothing the latinos would be glad to have their drug dealers and horse thieves back.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

My rose bushes look like sh*t this year and my lawn is rolled to the west instead of the northwest. So f*ck 'em all and send them back.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ Ain't you mexican


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hahaha. No. I know what you're thinking of, the post in AQHU where I said I was Mexican. ha


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Vatos can't enter America illegally for jobs but the USA can illegally enter a foreign country for their oil essay? What the f*ck is that homes?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Too bad most of our oil comes from Mexico and Canada, while only a small percentage is from the middle east. Danny=fail.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he didn't say we get most of our oil from the middle-east. he said that we illegally entered a country in an effort to control their oil supply.

(we did







)


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Too bad only Japan and Germany currently have oil field contracts.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

C'mon you guys keep on complainig and don't see our two countries are geting benefit of free trade: You get cheap good workers and dope and we recieve weapons from your good ol Arizona state:




























I guess it is fair for Arizona's gov, to detain people for their looking brown, but what about the browns who make a hell of good costumers for Arizona's weapons stores?.

Arizona's Gov launches a witchhunt against the poor illegal who crosses the desert dying of starvation and thirst while closes his eyes to the cartels members who jump the border and buy guns by the tons in there.... I dont know how you guys name this, here in mexico we call it HYPOCRESY.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you mean HYPOCRISY. Idiot.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You're right...the gun issue is a big problem of which the US plays a big part. However, you also need to realize they aren't sold on purpose to illegals. Illegals hire legal US citizens to buy them who then turns them over to illegals. A big BUT is that the US doesn't help illegals acquire guns. Mexico DOES help its citizens enter the US even going as far as giving instructions of what to bring, where to pass, and ways to evade capture. A month ago, a lethal shooting on the border was covered up by mexican police who tried to pin a murder on our border patrol when in fact our patrolman tried to arrest an illegal on OUR side while having rocks thrown from your side.

Also, stop with this racial BS. This isn't about being brown. I'd happily deport the 15 million illegals NOW and let 15 million brown, yellow, white, and black people who are waiting in line legally in a second.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> I think you mean HYPOCRISY. Idiot.


I wouldn't say idiot, I'm bilingual and sometimes I misquote spellings:

In spanish it is HIPOCRESIA so when writing in english it is easy to get confused and write hipocresy instead of hipocrisy.

I guess if you spoke another Christian language instead of that barbaric gutural collection of horrible sounds and awful signs that arab is you would know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> I guess it is fair for Arizona's gov, to detain people for their looking brown, but what about the browns who make a hell of good costumers for Arizona's weapons stores?.


Can you tell me what store those came from? 'Cause seriously I've been wanting an M60 machine gun and some hand grenades for quite a while. Frag grenades are the perfect home defense weapon but they're in short supply at all the gun stores I go to.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> I guess it is fair for Arizona's gov, to detain people for their looking brown, but what about the browns who make a hell of good costumers for Arizona's weapons stores?.


Can you tell me what store those came from? 'Cause seriously I've been wanting an M60 machine gun and some hand grenades for quite a while. Frag grenades are the perfect home defense weapon but they're in short supply at all the gun stores I go to.
[/quote]

What? Your telling me you can't find M60s and hand grenades in your local gun store? That sucks man.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I live on the Mexican border, Isee the border patrol agents trying to prevent the illegal invasion. I also go to Mexico, I see no presence on the Mexico side trying to prevent the weapons entering your country you cry about

Just another case of somebody needs to do all the work, while others do nothing. Border security is a 2 way problem, a little enforcement on the Mexico side might be good idea as well? Si?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Two sides to every story or idea.

Si?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> You're right...the gun issue is a big problem of which the US plays a big part. However, you also need to realize they aren't sold on purpose to illegals. Illegals hire legal US citizens to buy them who then turns them over to illegals. A big BUT is that the US doesn't help illegals acquire guns. Mexico DOES help its citizens enter the US even going as far as giving instructions of what to bring, where to pass, and ways to evade capture. A month ago, a lethal shooting on the border was covered up by mexican police who tried to pin a murder on our border patrol when in fact our patrolman tried to arrest an illegal on OUR side while having rocks thrown from your side.
> 
> Also, stop with this racial BS. This isn't about being brown. I'd happily deport the 15 million illegals NOW and let 15 million brown, yellow, white, and black people who are waiting in line legally in a second.


I agree with one point: Our Gov. is a piece of sh*t. One of the problems in Mexico is that the "authorities" are always very confused when ènforcing law.

In Mexico throwing stones to a police officer or threat him with a machete is not so "serious", it is a quite complex social issue hard to explain, but What happens when those Mexicans accostumed that "nothing happens to them" face an official in USA?. They could end up killed, like in the situation you mentioned.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, these aren't exactly pebbles. Even it it was small, I bet if I threw a rock at someone enough times, one would hit in the right place and cause serious harm, even death. Take Israel for example...those protesters throw rocks b/c they have no guns. I'm sorry but I didn't understand what you meant about the complex social issue. Do you mean that its possible the border patrol can abuse their power and kill like that teenager in my example?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

In Mexico the Gov. and police forces have been so corruped by decades so now we are living in a sort of social disobedience and police officers arent respected.

On the other hand, people of low social statuss in mexico are seeing as children who need to be taken care of. The Gov. and the powerful social classes in Mexico had abused so much of his power postions and had earned so much money with just a little benefit to the people in general that there is a feeling, a sort of regret from the gov so many times they let people to do whatever they want, the law enforcement is very relaxed in many cases because it isnt politically correct to be "tough" at the poor, of course this to the eyes of the public opinion. It is a matter of keeping on appearences.

That's why those police officers from the Mexican side were sort of supporting the guy who was throwing the stones to the US officer, The offender was a "victim" of the abusive ****** so he had to be protected.

It reminds me, this criminal of Mexican origin who had raped and killed a girl and was executed in texas some years ago. I was astonished when some months before the execution, our President at that time Vicente Fox flew to texas and had an interview with the Gov to ask for the life of that rapist, just because "he was Mexican". He was keeping on appeariences again: To the eyes of public opinion he was taking care of his citizens (it doesnt matter that thousans of mexicans jump of the border and die in the desert).

It got worst: in spite of this the criminal was executed and his body returned to his little town where he was recieved as if he were a sort of "war hero", they covered hios coffin with a Mexican flag and was buried with fare well mariachi songs. He passed from being a murdered and a rapist to a "hero", a victim, a member from a deprived social class who due to his lack of opportunities in life was led to become a criminal. Guilty?, he wasnt, the criminals are the powerful ones, the government, the rich, and in this case the gringos.

So you see its a quite difficult cultural issue hard to explain in some lines.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

No, I think I understand your explanation. Thanks. Its natural for the mexican government to want its own citizen. Whenever there are US citizens imprisoned in other places, we fight to keep them in our own prison. Why is it that if the gov't feels guilt for how they treated their own people do they stay corrupt? I mean, if I wanted to improve Mexico, letting anybody do what they wanted wouldn't be very good. If things stay the way they are now, I don't see a future for any Mexicans.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> No, I think I understand your explanation. Thanks. Its natural for the mexican government to want its own citizen. Whenever there are US citizens imprisoned in other places, we fight to keep them in our own prison. Why is it that if the gov't feels guilt for how they treated their own people do they stay corrupt? I mean, if I wanted to improve Mexico, letting anybody do what they wanted wouldn't be very good. If things stay the way they are now, I don't see a future for any Mexicans.


Well I dont see it either.... The Mex. Gov. makes believe they "want" their citizens, that's the issue, but the fact of the matter is that they don't, they stay corrupt.

I dont mean all politicians are crooked, but what happens when a honest and good will individual gets to this feld in which corruption and personal business under the Gov. support had taken place for decades?. Most like such a person couldnt change a bit about those facts. Think about the opposit: If one lazy corrupted guy goes, let say to Finland or Japan and wants to be accepted in those societies, he would have to behave as everybody does. Such an individual would have to change his way of being for good, otherwise he'll become an outcast.

Corruption in Mexico is a huge cultural issue and it's really compromising the country's future, the idea of politicians who get the power it is to have personal benefits of it, it is the way it has been for the last 80 years, they arent capable of making things different because the problem is too big and when some good willing guy gets to those spheres, soon realizes the size of the challenge and most of time they quit their ideals and just think about retirement becoming another of the biggest millionaries in Latin America.

This is why you have millions of Mexicans jumping off the border, that's why the cartels have grown as the weed they sell in recent years: There is a huge population amount with no future, no working sources, no education, no nothing...people who by the way are also morally affected because they have grown in the culture of corruption so how the heck a rotten goverment who has been the country's main mafia for decades is going to ask honestity from the people and enforce law?.

They jump off the border or become drug smugglers, "soldiers", hit men, or become into any other link of the cartels who are giving them a "future", a future that the government hasnt been able to provide.

The problem is quite serious.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Mexico needs a revolution...or at least another one. Just about every country including the United states had to fight a bloody war to improve the future. Afghanistan and Iraq are going through it now so lets hope they will succeed. All you guys need is one great leader that the people can trust.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> Mexico needs a revolution...or at least another one. Just about every country including the United states had to fight a bloody war to improve the future. Afghanistan and Iraq are going through it now so lets hope they will succeed. All you guys need is one great leader that the people can trust.


There was one already, at 1910 it took the lives of about 1,000,000 people and what for? the winning part ended up being worst than the dictator they fought agaisnt.

We need a cultural revolution, a leader you have said?, he ain't gonna come Im afraid tho. The mexican people has been waiting for that leader for decades and we dont realize that the change must be from within ourselves because it is the mexican people the only ones who can change their destiny and stop thinking about a great leader that sometime in the future will come and would make things different. That's one more reason why mexican people dont grow up as a nation: mexicans are always waiting for some leader to arrange everything for them as it has been in the past:

The Aztecs had the Tlatoani (Emperor) who took care of his people as a tough but just father, he took care of all the business of the empire.

Then the Viceroy came: It was the same a semi divine authority that solved all the problems in the nation. Later on in the Independent Mexico it was the same: Dictators came and went, some of them bad, some others less bad and just a couple of them were close to what people expected: Porfirio Diaz and Juárez, we even had an Austrian Emperor from the Habsburg House in that serch of the divine power who solved all the people issues.

The fact of the matter is that now we are as teenagers, we are evolving but havent reached maturity as a nation, to get that maturity we need to educate ourselves and take conscience that the change must be done for ourselves and not for any emperos, president, ditator, etc.

Take this example: Mexicans are always complaining about corruption, all of us detest the corrup burocrat who gets rich or gets the power posts just to improve his own erconomy instead of having a true sense of public service, but what happens when those ones who had complain see themselves in a position of power? They do the same that once found foult with. It is when the people takes this conscience and decided to change his values for good that things are gonna change, because the ones of the power spheres finally come from the mexican people themselves and not from USA, France, China....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Take this example: Mexicans are always complaining about corruption, all of us detest the corrup burocrat who gets rich or gets the power posts just to improve his own erconomy instead of having a true sense of public service, but what happens when those ones who had complain see themselves in a position of power? They do the same that once found foult with. It is when the people takes this conscience and decided to change his values for good that things are gonna change, because the ones of the power spheres finally come from the mexican people themselves and not from USA, France, China....


Absolute power corrupts absolutely. Perhaps your government has too much power over the people.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well since the richest person in the world is a mexican telcom tycoon, maybe he should take a step in changing their country so their peope wont want to flee to the US.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Rey Mysterio for prez.....lmao !


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> Well since the richest person in the world is a mexican telcom tycoon, maybe he should take a step in changing their country so their peope wont want to flee to the US.


what are you...some kind of socialist???


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> Well since the richest person in the world is a mexican telcom tycoon, maybe he should take a step in changing their country so their peope wont want to flee to the US.


You've got to be kiddin', that Guy Carlos Slim?... it is said that the one that it is behind his sudden success in the world of business and finance is in fact Carlos Salinas de Gortari, former President of Mexico who currently lives in Ireland as a King...He didnt stay to witness the National "Progress"...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh haha...i didn't know much about him other than he was the richest.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

The fact of his being the richest guy in the world only confirms what I've been telling you about the huge corruption in Mexico.

If the richest guy on earth were from USA, Japan or Germany it would be logical cause those counries are the top 3 economies in the world, however the richest in Mexican?...

How can this be possible while half of Mexico's population is poor and about 20 million aout of that half live in deprivation?.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Theres a big issue in southern california now in the cities of bell and maywood. The city council gave themselves huge salaries with one of them being around $800,000 annually-more than the US president. Part of the reason is that these are sanctuary cities and approx half the population are illegal aliens. The city council hid behind the fact that the illegals couldn't vote and since the citizens weren't active, they were able to give themselves large salaries under the radar. They also won elections through voter fraud that is all coming out now. So in some ways, we are going through the same thing...in a very small way lol.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

diddye said:


> Theres a big issue in southern california now in the cities of bell and maywood. The city council gave themselves huge salaries with one of them being around $800,000 annually-more than the US president. Part of the reason is that these are sanctuary cities and approx half the population are illegal aliens. The city council hid behind the fact that the illegals couldn't vote and since the citizens weren't active, they were able to give themselves large salaries under the radar. They also won elections through voter fraud that is all coming out now. So in some ways, we are going through the same thing...in a very small way lol.


That's nothig man, here in Mexico the Supreme Court Minisers earn more than 1000,000 USD per year, more than the US President. This obeys to the fact that they are actually employees of the corrupt oligarchy in power, one of the members of that oligarchy formd by businessmen and politicians is Carlos Slim.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Mexico needs a revolution...or at least another one. Just about every country including the United states had to fight a bloody war to improve the future. Afghanistan and Iraq are going through it now so lets hope they will succeed. All you guys need is one great leader that the people can trust.


There was one already, at 1910 it took the lives of about 1,000,000 people and what for? the winning part ended up being worst than the dictator they fought agaisnt.

We need a cultural revolution, a leader you have said?, he ain't gonna come Im afraid tho. The mexican people has been waiting for that leader for decades and we dont realize that the change must be from within ourselves because it is the mexican people the only ones who can change their destiny and stop thinking about a great leader that sometime in the future will come and would make things different. That's one more reason why mexican people dont grow up as a nation: mexicans are always waiting for some leader to arrange everything for them as it has been in the past:

The Aztecs had the Tlatoani (Emperor) who took care of his people as a tough but just father, he took care of all the business of the empire.

Then the Viceroy came: It was the same a semi divine authority that solved all the problems in the nation. Later on in the Independent Mexico it was the same: Dictators came and went, some of them bad, some others less bad and just a couple of them were close to what people expected: Porfirio Diaz and Juárez, we even had an Austrian Emperor from the Habsburg House in that serch of the divine power who solved all the people issues.

The fact of the matter is that now we are as teenagers, we are evolving but havent reached maturity as a nation, to get that maturity we need to educate ourselves and take conscience that the change must be done for ourselves and not for any emperos, president, ditator, etc.

Take this example: Mexicans are always complaining about corruption, all of us detest the corrup burocrat who gets rich or gets the power posts just to improve his own erconomy instead of having a true sense of public service, but what happens when those ones who had complain see themselves in a position of power? They do the same that once found foult with. It is when the people takes this conscience and decided to change his values for good that things are gonna change, because the ones of the power spheres finally come from the mexican people themselves and not from USA, France, China....
[/quote]
I have a crash on you man


----------

